# No Cigar Box Guitar



## sprucegum (Jan 12, 2014)

I suppose this should go in the musical instrument section but my attempts to play it have been far from musical. I did not have a Cigar box so I made one, the sides are cherry the back is maple. I read that most cigar boxes are Spanish cedar but I had none in stock so I used eastern white cedar for the top. I actually think it sounds pretty good perhaps I can find someone who can play to confirm that for me. I have been taking some online lessons and can now butcher Amazing Grace.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 12, 2014)

cool instrument

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 12, 2014)

What Mike said ! Like the look !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 12, 2014)

well then even if I play really bad I will look good dong it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 12, 2014)

That's cool Dave. I have heard some cigar box guitars that sounded awesome - and made with real cardboard cigar boxes and don't look as good as yours. Make a vid playing it.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 12, 2014)

Yeh I don't see that happening unless someone comes along that can play. Always envied a dear old and now departed friend, he could not read music and had no training but could play the accordion, guitar and fiddle. He could listen to a tune a couple of times and be playing it within an hour. He used to say he learned to play the accordion in the girly show at the county fair, said there was a guy playing for the girls to dance to so he kept going in until he figured out how to play.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 12, 2014)

Nice looking instrument Dave.

Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jan 12, 2014)

That's cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

